# PHA GroupMe



## BroEFogle (Apr 12, 2019)

Is there any PHA GroupMe that’s open for good conversations, leadership, and inspiring?


----------



## David612 (Apr 12, 2019)

Lodge. 

In all honesty I haven’t found any particularly good social media anythings for freemasonry.


----------



## BroEFogle (Apr 13, 2019)

David612 said:


> Lodge.
> 
> In all honesty I haven’t found any particularly good social media anythings for freemasonry.



I understand that. It is hard to find it!


----------



## c j thomas (Apr 13, 2019)

That sounds interesting, one should be started.


----------



## BroEFogle (Apr 13, 2019)

c j thomas said:


> That sounds interesting, one should be started.



I think so too, brother!


----------



## Cold (Mar 21, 2020)

Put me in it, if so

Sent from my SM-N960U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Cold (Jul 18, 2020)

Me too

Sent from my SM-N976U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

